# Best way to keep Spikes alive



## Phil'm up (Nov 23, 2005)

How do you keep your spikes lively?
I have always bought wax worms in bulk,not spikes. They say keep your bait in sealed zip lock Baggies between 36&38 deg.
I'm thinking with the bag sealed closed,their not getting enough oxygen.
What do you think?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Phil'm up said:


> How do you keep your spikes lively?
> I have always bought wax worms in bulk,not spikes. They say keep your bait in sealed zip lock Baggies between 36&38 deg.
> I'm thinking with the bag sealed closed,their not getting enough oxygen.
> What do you think?


 Double Ziploc bag and the put in a light proof container, keep in refrigerator.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I know I'm a couple weeks late, but I keep my spikes in a freezer ziplock(heavier than sandwich bag), in a Tupperware in the fridge.
They don't require much oxygen, you get enough just buy getting a few out for fishing.
When the sawdust gets wet, I'll threw some out & add some dry oatmeal.
I was able to keep mine alive till I ran out in June last year


----------



## js_fish (Nov 17, 2014)

I got one of the bait pucks, i found some good healthy looking spikes and put them in there. I've had them in the garage since beginning of December and still look as good as when i put them in. I know they even froze a few times but after warming it up a bit then were right back too it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If you can keep them as close to 33°F, they'll keep eons along with the low 02 suggestions.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> If you can keep them as close to 33°F, they'll keep eons along with the low 02 suggestions.


 My spikes do not seem to be an issue to me. Wax worms are another story. Need help to keep them from dying and turning black after sell than 2 weeks.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

greelhappy said:


> My spikes do not seem to be an issue to me. Wax worms are another story. Need help to keep them from dying and turning black after sell than 2 weeks.


I no longer ice fish so one of my biggest issues storing waxworms, my primary bait that I buy in bulk, is temp., but that's an individual issue.

One thing I tried last summer, for the first time, was a product called "waxworm conditioner." The company also sells waxworm food and I may try that this year as well.

In the past I had tried to make my own waxworm food out of oatmeal & honey but getting the honey to dry was a hassle and even after I had it dry enough to use I don't think they were eating it.

They recommend 1 teaspoon of the conditioner per 50 waxworms and 1 tablespoon. per 250. Because the minimum number I buy is 250 I started out with their tablespoon recommendation but as the season wore on I generally used less to start and added a little every few days.

The first thing I noticed is that the conditioner does "disappear" so they must be eating it and they do stay, without doubt, in better condition longer. I sort my waxworms every other day and add the conditioner as needed and found that if I add too much that my bedding tends to get damp, which is why I start out with less at the beginning and add a little as I go along.

Speaking of bedding. The same company sells waxworm bedding that is much better than what usually comes with my waxworms and the bag I bought last year will probably last me a few more years if things go the same way they did last year.

Here is the link. Their waxworm food, not the conditioner, is listed under breeder supplies and the conditioner in the misc. fishing & outdoor supplies;

http://www.waxwormkit.com/orders/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=69&products_id=231


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I buy spikes in bulk. They come in a big worm container, same one you get night crawlers in. I just put it in the fridge and they are good to go. I also try to pull my bait pucks in the fridge, most of the time I forget them in the truck and they do alright in there as well. 

Waxworms, I used to fish with them a lot and buy them in bulk also. I would store them in the basement and just pick out the deadloss every time I had to fill up my bait pucks. 

Spikes are my go to bait and they are a lot tougher than waxxies.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I put spikes 50-75 in tabacco cans with 2 holes i poke in the bottom with a hot needle. Then put a small amount of dry yellow corn meal in with them and put in the fridge they'll last 3-6 months. For some reason white spikes always last longer than the red ones. Think it has something to do with the red dye they feed them ( not sure that's what I was told ). So I usually buy whites in bulk and reds in smaller quantities.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

